# Indigo gave me a lovely birthday gift. Got a garden peacock photo's here..



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!! When i went out for lunch on Monday for my belated birthday get together we had Chinese it was really nice and Mum made me a Sponge Cake... I am sharing a photo of the cake as i was talking to Kate on the phone at the time and i was trying to lick the beaters at the same time i was talking with her. I said to kate do you want some sponge cake and she said she did so here is a photo of it. Kate the sponge was yummy it is all gone now.... Indigo gave me the crystal bear and the bird stearling necklace he used his credit card again but i must say my Indi has good taste in jewellery....I haven't spent my money yet..
I am going celebrating again on Saturday night as i have a voucher left to use at one of the Clubs going with mum and some friends to use it but no more cake if i eat.. Cake is fattening and i don't want to get fat eating to much.

I had a wonderful dinner with my friend on Saturday night then again on Monday with friends now again on this Saturday then the birthday week is all over.... A friend gave me a garden peacock and Indi was scared of it it is nearly as big as me....The watch is lovely my friend bought it for me for my birthday it is rose gold with crystals with a butterfly on each side. Anyway here are some photo's..

Cutting my Sponge Cake.


Kate this is really Yummy.. Me eating my birthday cake..


My garden Peacock i was given


Indigo gave me these beautiful Jewellery.


My friend gave my a rose gold watch it has butterflies on it with crystals on it.


----------



## Didoushkaya

You are one lucky lady 
The bird pendant is simply gorgeous! Love the colours on the peacock too. I bet Indi approves the choice of colours


----------



## LynandIndigo

Didoushkaya said:


> You are one lucky lady
> The bird pendant is simply gorgeous! Love the colours on the peacock too. I bet Indi approves the choice of colours


Thank you Dee... I know i love the jewellery. The bear is made of Crystals he got both of them from the jewellery store.. Indi sure knows how to spoil me...Indi loves shinny things.The watch came from Prouds plus the bear and bird necklace.


----------



## Didoushkaya

You sure are loved :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings

It looks like you had a wonderful birthday, Lyn :hug:

That cake looks absolutely divine! I love sponge cage  

Also Indi picked out some lovely things for you  The crystal bear is adorable and I absolutely love the bird necklace! That peacock is pretty majestic and I think he will have a nice time looking over your vegetable garden. 

I bet Indi will like your new watch too since he likes shiny things. 

Congratulations on a wonderful birthday! :clap:


----------



## Kate C

Oh Lyn that is cruel, you know I love passionfruit sponge, and it looks absolutely divine, and I haven't had any lunch either.

I love your peacock. And the jewellery is beautiful too. That watch is lovely. You are a very lucky girl. And yes Indi has excellent taste.


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> It looks like you had a wonderful birthday, Lyn :hug:
> 
> That cake looks absolutely divine! I love sponge cage
> 
> Also Indi picked out some lovely things for you  The crystal bear is adorable and I absolutely love the bird necklace! That peacock is pretty majestic and I think he will have a nice time looking over your vegetable garden.
> 
> I bet Indi will like your new watch too since he likes shiny things.
> 
> Congratulations on a wonderful birthday! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi... My Favorite is the bird necklace... But I love them all.... I love sponge cakes to.. While holding the peacock to is quite light..
[/LIST][/COLOR]


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Oh Lyn that is cruel, you know I love passionfruit sponge, and it looks absolutely divine, and I haven't had any lunch either.
> 
> I love your peacock. And the jewellery is beautiful too. That watch is lovely. You are a very lucky girl. And yes Indi has excellent taste.


Ha Ha!!! Kate I am just teasing you.... Remember when we were talking on the phone I was licking the beaters while talking to you at the same time it was delicious and mum made the passion fruit butter there was also whipped cream on there to... I better not eat any more or my stomach will be like a beach ball... Indi would disown me if I got fat.....Hey Kate do you wasn't some lemon butter to mum that to.... Once you start on the passion fruit butter you can't stop so you can have it...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Didoushkaya said:


> You sure are loved :hug:


Awww thanks Dee....


----------



## aluz

I see you are having a great birthday week, Lyn! The presents you got are lovely, and how sweet of Indi to give you not one but two pieces of jewellery! Thanks for sharing these pics with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> I see you are having a great birthday week, Lyn! The presents you got are lovely, and how sweet of Indi to give you not one but two pieces of jewellery! Thanks for sharing these pics with us.


Thank you Ana.. Your Welcome..Yes I am having a nice birthday week... I am waiting for two gifts to come from overseas my friends said they will be late....


----------



## Kate C

I remember Lyn. You know I love licking the beaters. One of the best things when you make a cake is licking the beaters and the bowl as well. And yes I love passionfruit butter and lemon butter, but I think the containers would probably break if you tried to mail them to me.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I remember Lyn. You know I love licking the beaters. One of the best things when you make a cake is licking the beaters and the bowl as well. And yes I love passionfruit butter and lemon butter, but I think the containers would probably break if you tried to mail them to me.


Oh well Kate you will just have to look at the pictures and dream that you are eating passion fruit butter...But no for me I'll get fat eating it... I'm off to bed now it is raining finely after months...


----------



## FaeryBee

*My goodness! :wow: 
Lyn, you certainly received many lovely gifts for your birthday and I'm sure you will enjoy each and every one of them. 

Thank you for sharing your celebration with us. :hug:

That cake looks beyond yummy and seeing the pictures of it has made me very hungry. 
I'm heading off to find some breakfast now ! :undwech:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *My goodness! :wow:
> Lyn, you certainly received many lovely gifts for your birthday and I'm sure you will enjoy each and every one of them.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your celebration with us. :hug:
> 
> That cake looks beyond yummy and seeing the pictures of it has made me very hungry.
> I'm heading off to find some breakfast now ! :undwech:*


Thank you Deb..... I still have some money left I need to get a little light to sit on my keyboard while I am playing at the concert as the lighting is not good on the stage....

The sponge cake is yummy but none left now...looking at my cake is making me hungry think I'll go and have some breakfast just woke up.. Did you like the gifts that Indi gave me


----------



## Niamhf

Wow you did very well Lyn! And that cake looks delicious my mouth is watering now!! 
Indi certainly does have good taste and as for that peacock....I bet Indi will brave up and take it on! 

I'm glad you're enjoying your birthday week


----------



## Jonah

Wow...how awesome your birthday has been Lyn. Thank's for sharing it with us in your wonderful pictures....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> Wow you did very well Lyn! And that cake looks delicious my mouth is watering now!!
> Indi certainly does have good taste and as for that peacock....I bet Indi will brave up and take it on!
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying your birthday week


Thank you Niamhf. Yes I had a nice birthday.. Indi is still scared of the peacock...



Jonah said:


> Wow...how awesome your birthday has been Lyn. Thank's for sharing it with us in your wonderful pictures....


[COLOR]

]Thank you Randy.. I don't mind sharing my photos.


----------



## nuxi

Your birthday presents are very nice,Lyn! I really like the garden peacock! It looks cool!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Your birthday presents are very nice,Lyn! I really like the garden peacock! It looks cool!


Thank you Gabby... I love all of my Gifts but most of all I love the ones Indigo gave me....


----------



## Meskhenet

ooh, you got spoiled for your birthday! my nanna sent me a beautiful silver necklace for my 21st earlier this year, it's too gorgeous to wear so I'm saving it for a special occasion like dinner with my sister at Loving Hut.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Meskhenet said:


> ooh, you got spoiled for your birthday! my nanna sent me a beautiful silver necklace for my 21st earlier this year, it's too gorgeous to wear so I'm saving it for a special occasion like dinner with my sister at Loving Hut.


Thank you Shennae... Happy 21st to you for earlier this year i hope you had a nice day with your family... I had a wonderful day on my birthday..


----------



## Meskhenet

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Shennae... Happy 21st to you for earlier this year i hope you had a nice day with your family... I had a wonderful day on my birthday..


i went for a burger and chips at Grill'd


----------



## LynandIndigo

Meskhenet said:


> i went for a burger and chips at Grill'd


Burger and Chips my Favorite YUM..... Think I'll have one tomorrow...


----------

